# Floating Meter Box



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I need to replace some rotted wood behind a meter box.... Is there some easy way to remove some screws and "float" the meter box so that I can replace the wood? Would the electric Co handle this?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Would the electric Co handle this?


Eh, some will. Most won't.

The trouble is, the mounting screws are so close (within 1/8") of the hot lugs, an electrician really should handle this. I've replaced meter cans where the siding guy has pried off the meter can with a flat bar, and the mounting screw(s) slid slightly out of the holes in the back of the meter can and got wedged between the hot lugs and the grounded meter can. This makes for a heck of a spectacle, plus it will eventually blow the fuse on the pole, which you also have to pay for. 

You need to cut the seal on the meter can to get to the screws, so an elecrician needs to be involved. If a regular guy cuts the meter seal, the utility gets a little up tight.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I know prices are different everywhere but what would you charge to do that for a contractor?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Patrick said:


> I know prices are different everywhere but what would you charge to do that for a contractor?


If you were ready to do the wood replacement while I was there, just a service call. I will not leave a meter can "float" or leave the can without a seal. 

In some jurisdictions, this might even trigger a reinspection of the service equipment. No joke.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I told her how much my electric Sub was going to add to the job and she called the power Co and is opting to have them turn off the power to her house for the entire day so that I can do 5 mins worth of work!!!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Patrick said:


> I told her how much my electric Sub was going to add to the job and she called the power Co and is opting to have them turn off the power to her house for the entire day so that I can do 5 mins worth of work!!!!


Hey, that's one option. I know that in my area, the power companies will charge for such requests. They generally only cut your drop if you're doing a service replacement or such. If you're adjusting/re-attaching the meter can they generally charge 100-150 bucks. Lucky for you. If you're there when the lineman comes to cut 'er off, you might just tell him to swing by in a hour or two to reconnect. Chances are if he's still in the area and isn't on another trouble call, he will.


----------



## Safety-Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

Patrick said:


> I told her how much my electric Sub was going to add to the job and she called the power Co and is opting to have them turn off the power to her house for the entire day so that I can do 5 mins worth of work!!!!


That is the only option IMHO!
If the meter is dead, you won't be!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Safety-Guy said:


> That is the only option IMHO!
> If the meter is dead, you won't be!!


All you 'safety guys' astound me. What do you do when you're working on primary? Do you shut down the whole circuit and put thousands of people out of power. There is always a safe way to do hot work.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres the update, two boom trucks, 5 power co guys, and three neighbors with holes in their lawn from the power co looking for the underground box. They were even more than happy to sit around and watch me do my work, and then re-assemble the meter and turn the power back on all for $0!!!! They even showed up when they said they would. It felt funny collecting a check from the homeowner when they did all the hard work.


----------

